# DTR - Dateline Resources



## System (26 May 2011)

Conto Resources Limited (CNO) is an Australian-based exploration company established primarily to acquire, explore, evaluate and exploit gold deposits and explore prospective tenements for other minerals.

The Company has entered into an option and farm-in agreement with Sammy Resources Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Cazaly Resources Limited, to acquire up to an 80% interest in the Cardinia Bore Project.

The Cardinia Bore Project is located approximately 28 km ENE of Leonora in the Goldfields-Esperance region of Western Australia and consists of 9 tenements covering 1,309 hectares. The region has a long history of gold mining and exploration.

The region is prospective for gold mineralization, with several gold anomalies identified in the general area.

http://www.contoresources.com


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Re: CNO - Conto Resources*

MC - $2.4m
SP - 8c
Shares - 30m
Options - 4.7m
Cash - $3.8m

*Lone Wolf Project
*● Prospecting applications granted for Lone Wolf Project● Exploration and field based work program currently being devised to focus on both existing defined mineralisation and additional targets

 The Lone Wolf Project is located approximately 15km northeast of Leonora within the Northeastern Goldfields region of Western Australia. The project lies within the Keith-Kilkenny Tectonic Zone and consists of two prospecting licence applications covering a total area of approximately 3.2km². To the north-east and east of Leonora the zone is approximately 20km wide and is bounded by the Mt George Shear Zone to the west and the Keith-Killkenny Lineament and Pig Well Graben to the east.

*Cardinia Bore Project*
● Detailed MMI sampling field work program proposed to be conducted over areas proximal to historical workings and recent high grade rock chip sampling

The Cardinia Bore Project is located approximately 28km ENE of Leonora in the Northeastern Goldfields region of Western Australia and consists of 9 tenements covering 1,309 hectares. The region has an extensive history of gold exploration and mining.

*Other projects of interest*
In addition to the exploration of Conto’s Cardinia Bore and Lone Wolf Projects, the Company intends to pursue new projects in the resources sector, both in Australia and overseas. These projects include but are not limited to; coal, potash, iron ore, copper and gold.

Cash burn for this quarter will be around $150k, with $50k of that on field work and exploration. I don't expect this to be a catalyst for a SP increase.
A potential acquisition may be the way CNO will move SP wise, this quarter. They certainly have the cash to do it.


----------



## verce (9 December 2012)

*Re: CNO - Conto Resources*

Very undervalued at the moment.


Current market cap 5 million (roughly 30 million shares on issue) 


Cash backing per share is 12.2 cents


Competent Management (Mark Johnson AO/Jonathan King)


Director recently exercised 250,000 options@20c 


Acquired Advanced Polymetallic Project with JORC resource in Fiji (Springhill was right with his prediction of an acquisition). Previous Drill Results include...

_• GPDDH2: 3.2m @ 7.07% Cu & 16.82% Zn from 2.3m
• GPDDH2: 33.2m @ 1.58% Cu & 5.2% Zn from 20 m
• GPDDH3: 5m @ 15.04% Cu & 11.14% Zn from 17.8m
• MUHPDDH2: 8m @ 1.87% Cu & 4.98% Zn from 42m
• UDH024: 4.6m @ 6.29% Cu & 8.42% Zn from 30.4m
• UDH030: 12m @ 3.04% Cu & 1.68% Zn from 13.9m
• UDH032: 3m @ 3.92% Cu & 8.71% Zn from 121m
• UDH033: 2m @ 5.43% Cu & 11.72% Zn from 83m
• UDH035: 6m @ 1.65% Cu & 22.1% Zn from 40m
• UDH038: 2.6m @ 12.82% Cu & 1.41% Zn from 21.4m
• UDH038: 4m @ 4% Cu & 30.32% Zn from 32m_


Currently drilling (Results around Christmas/New Year)

Worth looking into. Perhaps. Just wanted to bring it to people's attention since it's kind of fallen by the wayside.


----------



## springhill (11 April 2013)

*Re: CNO - Conto Resources*

Someone call the fire brigade, today's announcement certainly light a fire under CNO's share price today. Details of announcement below.

*SHALLOW HIGH-GRADE INTERCEPTS AT UDU *
Shallow high grade polymetallic intercepts encountered from DHEM survey platforms in vicinity of the historical open pit and within the currently estimated Inferred Resource. 

Significant high grade shallow Intercepts include: 
• UDH051: 15.2m @, 0.72% Cu, 7.52% Zn & 10.8g/t Ag from 34m depth; 
 Including 1.2m @ 1.5% Cu, 63.8% Zn & 29.8g/t Ag from 48m to EOH; 

• UDH052: 7m @ 2.93% Cu, 14.47% Zn & 23.9g/t Ag from 26m depth; 
Including 2m @ 4.5% Cu, 37.2% Zn & 8.5g/t Ag from 28m. 
 

Site preparation has commenced for 3D-IP survey. 


To date, a total of four NQ diamond drill holes for 397m of drilling have been completed. Three drill holes intersected shallow polymetallic sulphide mineralisation including a 7m high-grade intersection: 
• UDH051: 15.2m @ 0.72% Cu, 7.52% Zn & 10.8g/t Ag from 34m depth; 
• UDH052: 7m @ 2.93% Cu, 14.47% Zn & 23.9g/t Ag from 26m depth; 
• UDH052: 2m @ 1.1% Cu, 3.25% Zn & 6.5g/t Ag from 48m depth; and 
• UDH053: 2m @ 0.43% Cu, 6.96% Zn & 5.5g/t Ag from 31m depth.


----------



## System (23 December 2013)

On December 23rd, 2013, Conto Resources Limited (CNO) changed its name and ASX code to Dateline Resources Limited (DTR).


----------



## greggles (15 July 2021)

The Dateline Resources share price is on the move today after the company reported that a radiometric anomaly identified within the Colosseum tenement in California is similar to the nearby Mountain Pass Rare Earth Mine.

The USGS data review conducted by DTR has highlighted coincident potassium and thorium radiometric anomalies on the southern end of the Colosseum mining claims. The anomalies cover an area of ~800m x 500m.

The clear inference is that there might be Rare Earth mineralisation at the Colosseum Gold Mine tenement which DTR are in the process of acquiring.

The DTR share price is up 64.6% to 13.5c so far today, which is quite a lot considering that nothing yet has been confirmed. Still, great news for holders.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 January 2022)

from the latest *Quarterly*;  the focus for Dateline DTR has been in commencing underground development and drilling at the Gold Links Project in *Colorado *and progressing the acquisition of the Colosseum Gold Mine in *California*.

*HIGHLIGHTS 

Gold Links Gold Mine *

Underground development program commenced during the quarter, with 430m out of 1000m total program completed.    
Underground diamond drilling also commenced, with 18 holes completed during the quarter and received assay results from 7 completed holes.
Highlights from the results received are:  2.2m @ 9.7g/t Au & 73.5g/t Ag from 17m in CRG21-004 ; 0.5m @ 17.95g/t Au & 49.6g/t Ag from 21m in CRG2-006
Both holes are approximately 50 metres up-dip from previously drilled zones of mineralisation    
*Colosseum Gold Mine *

During the quarter, the Company announced that a review of USGS data had highlighted radiometric anomalies that offer potential for REE mineralisation at Colosseum - Digital data compilation is ongoing with 386 drillholes and 35,352 assays loaded into the database.    
Post quarter end, the conditions precedent for settling of the acquisition with Barrick were met, with settlement now completed.    
*Corporate *

  Equity placement of $4.1 million at $0.09 per share completed during the quarter.    
  At the end of the September 2021 quarter, the Company cash balance was $7.0 million.


----------

